# Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L Already Shipping in Asia



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 16, 2015)

```
It appears the brand new Canon EF 11-24 f/4L USM is already shipping in parts of Asia. The lens is scheduled to begin <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119028-REG/canon_9520b002_ef_11_24mm_f_4l_usm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">shipping in North America on February 26</a>.</p>
<p>etphotos has posted some unboxing photos of the lens and mounted it to an EOS-1 as well as a Sony A7 series camera. <a href="http://www.etphotos.net/canon_ef_1124.php" target="_blank">Check out the unboxing here.</a></p>
<p><strong>Preorder the Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L USM: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/CA11244.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a><a href="http://www.etphotos.net/canon_ef_1124.php" target="_blank"> | </a><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119028-REG/canon_9520b002_ef_11_24mm_f_4l_usm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a><a href="http://www.etphotos.net/canon_ef_1124.php" target="_blank"> | </a><a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERXKE/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERXKE&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=SKIW33AKPAGADHBN" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.etphotos.net/canon_ef_1124.php" target="_blank">etphotos</a>] via [<a href="http://photorumors.com/2015/02/15/canon-ef-11-24mm-f4l-usm-lens-unboxing/" target="_blank">PhotoRumors</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Rahul (Feb 16, 2015)

Good. It hasn't arrived in India yet though. I'm waiting eagerly.


----------



## erjlphoto (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow, impressive! Must say it looks unbalanced on the little Sony.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for posting and it's interesting to see the additional shots of the lens cap and comparison to the Sigma 12-24. Staying at f/4 definitely ups the size!


----------



## weixing (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi,
Just wonder is the Sony A7 mount is strong enough to support the lens when the camera is mounted on tripod... hmm... Look like they might need to come out an adapter with a tripod collar so that can support this heavy lens on the smaller mirrorless camera.

Have a nice day.


----------



## cfargo (Feb 16, 2015)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> Just wonder is the Sony A7 mount is strong enough to support the lens when the camera is mounted on tripod... hmm... Look like they might need to come out an adapter with a tripod collar so that can support this heavy lens on the smaller mirrorless camera.
> 
> Have a nice day.



If you have the original A7 or A7R and you haven't replaced you lens mount with a new 1 piece metal one, I think you would be asking for trouble.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 17, 2015)

They have uploaded some example images now too, but I don't think they are full sized downloadable.

Interesting that they do an 11mm fake shift.

And the projection distortion is looking much improved on the 17 shift stitched, early images are making me think this is my next lens.

P.S. I also noticed the lens box has a Canon seal on it, I have never had a new item from Canon with a sealed box, has anybody else?


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 17, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> P.S. I also noticed the lens box has a Canon seal on it, I have never had a new item from Canon with a sealed box, has anybody else?



I may be wrong as it is not something that I would think of remembering, and my boxes are in a different country right now so I cannot check, but am pretty sure all my boxes came with a seal.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 17, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. I also noticed the lens box has a Canon seal on it, I have never had a new item from Canon with a sealed box, has anybody else?
> ...



Maybe it is a Asian thing, I got a 16-35 f4 IS just a couple of weeks ago and no seal, but I have bought shed loads of new Canon gear over the years and none of it has ever had a seal.


----------



## Rahul (Feb 17, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I've purchased all my gear in India. The boxes for the camera bodies are sealed by Canon while the lenses are not. Strangely enough, I never gave it any thought till you brought this up.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 17, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Yes, it may be. And the more I think about it, the more I am sure that they did have a seal. Just like the one in the pic. I buy most of my gear in Hong Kong, so perhaps that's it.

Am looking forward to seeing TDP's review of this and that new Tokina 2.8.


----------



## sdsr (Feb 17, 2015)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> Just wonder is the Sony A7 mount is strong enough to support the lens when the camera is mounted on tripod... hmm... Look like they might need to come out an adapter with a tripod collar so that can support this heavy lens on the smaller mirrorless camera.



The metabones EF-E adapters have tripod mounts, though I've no idea whether they're up to the task (I've never used it on mine with any lens).


----------



## JPCanonUser (Feb 17, 2015)

Strongly wanting to buy this lens, but at US$4,000 here in Japan, it's very hard to justify. Especially when given the size of the market for high end photography equipment here, and that there is very little by way of shipping/insurance and no import duties compared to the U.S., I feel a little bit cheated by the inflated price.


----------



## RGF (Feb 18, 2015)

Planning on getting one and selling my 14 (unless the lens has poor IQ). Which is unlikely


----------

